# Chronarch ci4 150HG - removing side plate



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a ci4, and have a difficult time removing the sideplate. I moved the lever to the open position and tried pushing the side plate down to open, but it wont budge. I hate to muscle it and cause damage, anybody have this issue or have an idea to resolve. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*elbow grease*

Sounds like it is dirty, i use an ultrasonic cleaner. If you dont have access to one you can soak it in simple green and see if it will break free dont be afraid to use some force on it
please feel free to call me i offer free tech support to all 2coolers 281-469-9898


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I'd start out with hot distilled water first. Let it soak a while first before adding chemicals. 

Like Allan said, its probably dirty and stuck shut.


----------



## austinbrown504 (Aug 11, 2015)

i have noticed with my ci4 and metanium and even my curado i's when i had them that if the cast control knob is even just tight enough that the spool wont freely spin(thats how i adjust mine), then the sideplates are sometimes difficult to remove, and even more difficult to put back on. hope this helps


----------



## Sawblade (Mar 24, 2010)

I have had the same problem many times. For me it looks like salt is getting in the gap, hardening and locking it down. I run hot tap water on the joint all around and then tap it with a small rubber mallet. That usually frees it up, but sometimes it takes two or three cycles with the hot water.

I have tried greasing the contact surfaces, but it doesn't seem to help.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Sawblade said:


> I have tried greasing the contact surfaces, but it doesn't seem to help.


Really? What kind of grease? I always put on some silicon grease on mine to prevent just this, and so far so good (not on Ci4 though).


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

the tolerance is tight and the carbon likes to grab on itself.

Hot water is the only thing i've found that'll work. I do put heavy grease and it helps but I have to take the side plates off every 4-5 trips and re-apply the grease to keep that working.

Dunking or wading ups that interval . . . . I have 7 ci-4's and I have a couple that seem to stick more then the others I attribute that to the coursness of the side plate the main body.


----------

